# Surreal HDR's - Street Carnival at Dusk



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

A few from the Grand Haven Michigan summer Coast Guard Festival street fair. Shot handheld with a Canon powershot G9 auto bracket mode and processed with Dynamic Photo HDR.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Bill those came out great. How many expos? The colors are spot on.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

stargazer said:


> Bill those came out great. How many expos? The colors are spot on.


3 exposures each, plus minus 2 stops.


----------

